# Wilwood front brake



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I apologize if this has been answered in the past, but I used the search feature and could not find what I needed.

I am looking at upgrading the front drum brakes on my LeMans to Wilwood's Dynolite Pro Series. I like their kit because it uses the factory spindles. Currently I have 15" Ralley II wheels on the my car and I would like to continue to use them. I am not positive but I think that the front wheels are 15x7 since the front tires are only 215s. My question is, will this brake set up fit with the Ralley IIs I have on the car? Wilwood says the kit works with most 15 inch wheels. I tried using their measuring diagram but did not have any luck. Is anyone else running this brake system with Ralley IIs?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

If this is the same kit we used on my sons 68 GTO the 12.19" rotors just clear the inside of 17" Ralleye II he has on his goat.
I would guess they wont fit behind your 15" rims
This is the diagram we used from Wilwood
http://www.wilwood.com/Images/BrakeKits/WCD_Drawings/WCD_dwg-Large/ds448_wcd-lg.jpg


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

The kit I'm looking at has 11" rotors. Here's a link to it on Summit's site:

Wilwood Dynalite Pro Series Front Disc Brake Kits 140-10996 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing

How did you go about using the diagram to check if it would fit? I tried it using a couple straight edges without much success.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I made a template based on Wilwood's instruction sheet for this brake kit. It looks like they should fit. Here are a couple pictures of the template. Is this right? If so, there should be plenty of room.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jared said:


> I made a template based on Wilwood's instruction sheet for this brake kit. It looks like they should fit. Here are a couple pictures of the template. Is this right? If so, there should be plenty of room.


I haven't any real experience with this and can't offer any advice other than your templates have to take into account the caliper position which rides on the 11" rotors. I don't know if your templates are based on an 11" only rotor and don't include the additional clearances needed for the caliper.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

The template was made taking into account for the caliper as well. The diagram for the 11" kit is the same as the one bondobill posted except the measurements are slightly smaller. Instead of a half height of 7.15", I need 6.57" for this to work. I made the template to 13.14" exactly and cut the corners at 1.25" radius. Incredibly, I have a juice glass that was a hair smaller than 2.5" diameter so I used that to mark for the corners. I think what I did makes sense. There seems to be more clearance than I expected. I rechecked my measurements several times and everything seems to be right.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Jared said:


> The template was made taking into account for the caliper as well. The diagram for the 11" kit is the same as the one bondobill posted except the measurements are slightly smaller. Instead of a half height of 7.15", I need 6.57" for this to work. I made the template to 13.14" exactly and cut the corners at 1.25" radius. Incredibly, I have a juice glass that was a hair smaller than 2.5" diameter so I used that to mark for the corners. I think what I did makes sense. There seems to be more clearance than I expected. I rechecked my measurements several times and everything seems to be right.


We used cardboard for our template also.

Looks like you should be good to go

We have had the Wilwoods on now for better then 3 years. We have no complaints.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the help with this. I needed a little peace of mind before I pulled the trigger on this. I would have hated to end up with really expensive paperweights.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Just remembered this morn.
The threads on Wilwoods lugs are different than the stock Pontiac lugs. At least they where on the brakes we ordered. We ordered the lug nuts they reccomended. No big deal unless you want to use the black dot Pontiac nuts.

Bill


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks again. I was wondering if the threads would be the same. My car is not a concourse perfect car, so changing the style lug nut is no big deal.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Ordered all the parts from Summit on Thursday after work and they showed up this morning. Unfortunately, family obligations keep me from tearing into this until next weekend. I'll update how it turns out once the install is complete.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running Wilwood's on my 69, with 15" repro Rallye II's. I'd have to check my records for sure but I think they're the 11-inchers on all 4 corners. They clear the wheels, but it was tight on the rear. (I'm running wider 15x8's on the rear and had to use some thin spacers to move the rear wheels out just a tad, otherwise the calipers rubbed on the joints where the "spokes" met the rims. I'm running Wilwood hubs on the front also (if you do, don't forget to get the steel "protectors" for them if you're running steel wheels) - and had no problems finding reproduction black center lug nuts in the correct size, threading ---- I think I got them from Ames.

Bear


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Originally, '68-70 Pontiac big cars with Rally II wheels came with 1/2" thread black center lug nuts. 
Not sure if there are repro black center in 1/2" thread, but there are nice used ones out there.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Bear. The kit comes with the steel plate to go between the hub and the wheel. The lug nets on my car are chrome right now so it should be pretty easy to find a set that matches what is already on there. I may go correct later on, but for now I can probably pick up a set locally that will work.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

As an update. 

I installed the 11" rotor kit on my LeMans over the past two weekends. I ran into a couple surprises that slowed me down from finishing sooner. I had to replace both upper ball joints, replace the rubbers on the lower ball joints, and the sway bar end links were shot. Also, I ended up having to drill and tap the top mounting hole in the spindle since the factory upper bolt was much smaller than what was used to install the caliper bracket. According to the directions supplied by Wilwood, this should not have been an issue on a 1970, but it was on my car for some reason (typical issue for cars from 64 and 65). This actually was much easier than I expected it to be. Luckily, my dad had the right size tap. Unfortunately, the only drill bit I had that was the right size was extremely dull. A quick trip to home depot for an $18 bit (yikes) did the trick. The brakes are on and they do fit in the 15" Ralley IIs.

Next weekend I will deal with the master cylinder, proportioning valve, and all the plumbing. Finishing up with having my very understanding wife help me bleed the system. Hopefully, I will have it back on the road next Saturday. I have not been rushing this project since the spring weather here has been a bit rough this year. We got hit with 8 inches of snow last Monday.


----------

